# The World needs a leader like .......



## gautama (Dec 18, 2010)

The whole  world  needs a leader like the Australian Prime Minister John Howard 

Not an  Obamadinejad with his idiotic DOJ stooge Holder 

SEE: snopes.com: Muslims out of Australia!
29 posts - 23 authors - Last post: Dec 3, 2005
Separately, Howard angered some Australian Muslims on Wednesday by saying he ...
msgboard.snopes.com &#8250; snopes.com &#8250; Urban Legends &#8250; Politics - Cached


Prime  Minister John Howard  stated: 

Muslims  who want to live under Islamic Sharia law  were told on Wednesday to get out of Australia , as the  government targeted radicals in a bid to head off  potential terror attacks..  


Separately, Howard angered  some Australian Muslims on Wednesday by saying he  supported spy agencies monitoring the nation's mosques.  Quote:  


 'IMMIGRANTS,  NOT AUSTRALIANS, MUST ADAPT.. Take It Or Leave It. 

I  am tired of this nation worrying about whether we are  offending some individual or their culture. Since the  terrorist attacks on Bali , we have experienced a surge  in patriotism by the majority of Australians. '  

'This culture has been developed over two  centuries of struggles, trials and victories by millions  of men and women who have sought freedom'  

'We speak mainly ENGLISH, not Spanish,  Lebanese, Arabic, Chinese, Japanese, Russian, or any  other language. Therefore, if you wish to become part of  our society . Learn the language!' 

'Most  Australians believe in God. This is not some Christian,  right wing, political push, but a fact, because  Christian men and women, on Christian principles,  founded this nation, and this is clearly documented It  is certainly appropriate to display it on the walls of  our schools. If God offends you, then I suggest you  consider another part of the world as your new home,  because God is part of our culture.' 

'We  will accept your beliefs, and will not question why All  we ask is that you accept ours, and live in harmony and  peaceful enjoyment with us.' 

'This is OUR  COUNTRY, OUR LAND, and OUR LIFESTYLE, and we will allow  you every opportunity to enjoy all this. But once you  are done complaining, whining, and griping about Our Flag, Our Pledge, Our Christian beliefs, or Our  Way of Life, I highly encourage you take  advantage of one other great Australian freedom, 'THE  RIGHT TO LEAVE'.' 

 'If you  aren't happy here then LEAVE. We didn't force you to  come here. You asked to be here. So accept the country  YOU accepted.'


----------



## hipeter924 (Dec 18, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-ALZyrAF3Q&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Two Thumbs (Dec 18, 2010)

Check snopes, you will find this isn't true


----------



## gautama (Dec 18, 2010)

Two Thumbs said:


> Check snopes, you will find this isn't true



On Google: Type in "Snopes re Australian PM About Muslims".

It'll be the second link on Snopes.

Oh......BTW.....I suppose I am, as you stated, a predictable Liberal leader with a predilection for the Muslim cause.

While YOU, the 'Two Thumbs Up Your Arse' are the opposite ?????


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1 (Dec 18, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, I really hope this IS true!

I couldn't agree with that OP more, but I thought Howard was a liberal......


----------



## gautama (Dec 18, 2010)

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I really hope this IS true!
> 
> I couldn't agree with that OP more, but I thought Howard was a liberal......



Righteous, 

I was not referring to Howard being a Liberal or not.

Two Thumbs Up his Arse accused ME of being a pro Muslim LibTurd Leader.

Obviously, he has AT LEAST Two Thumbs Up His Arse.

BTW, the  POS  on your Iggy list ? I agree with you 1000%.....except that it is way too short.


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1 (Dec 18, 2010)

gautama said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't get me wrong, I really hope this IS true!
> ...



LOL huh?  Dude I got no one on iggy, what are you talkin bout?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 18, 2010)

Maybe in 2012 the American people will look at something other than the candidates skin color so we don't get saddled with another complete failure.


----------



## HinduPatriot (Dec 18, 2010)

The muzzies are running riot in India too. I fully support the Australian position.


----------



## gautama (Dec 18, 2010)

HinduPatriot said:


> The muzzies are running riot in India too. I fully support the Australian position.



HinduPatriot,

Thanks for the info.

These arseholes are a problem no matter where they are.

It has to do with the fact, and this is historically documented, that Mohammed was a Thief, Murderer, and a Pedophile Rapist. 

And, Mohammed's central instruction in the Qu'ran is (paraphrased): "Make the World a Caliphate of Islam. preferably by word.....by SWORD, if necessary."


----------



## gautama (Dec 18, 2010)

Mad Scientist said:


> Maybe in 2012 the American people will look at something other than the candidates skin color so we don't get saddled with another complete failure.



Mad Scientist, 

The overwhelming majority of Americans who voted for this charming semi-black Political Charlatan  erroneously felt guilty for the historical slavery of the Blacks in America.

These Americans ignored the fact that slave-trade, though reprehensible today, was common practice in that day. And, the fact that practically all of the slaves brought into America were the result of their native bros selling them into slavery.

Also, whereas it is true that slavery is a deplorable condition that the ancestors of the blacks living in America had to suffer...... but for the suffering of their black ancestors, they'd be the impoverished, illiterate creatures munching on pebbles and grass in the present Sub Saharan Paradise.

As to Obamadinejad, his background should have been a clear cut sign as to whom we were getting. Obami Salami's mother and grandfather were off the wall Commies. His absconding daddy was a falling down drunk, and a Commie. His murderous cousin Raila ODINGA is known as the "AFRICAN STALIN", the ruler of the "Orange Democratic Party of Kenya" murdered thousands. Obama was photo-oped at Odinga's rallies, hand in hand, smiling with that monster. And later, at their Commie Family Gathering shortly before the Presidential Elections.

Obamadinejad was the "Community Organizer", employee of the Criminal Enterprise ACORN. He was a close associate and friend of the UNREPENTANT, HOMICIDAL, MANIACAL COMMIE/TERRORIST Bill Ayers......from Ayers' home Obama kicked off his Senatorial campaign.

As if all that wasn't enough to show what we Americans were to expect from the AGENDA of this SUPER FLAWED FREAK, we had the nationally advertised fact that Obami Salami had a TWENTY YEAR TENURE in the Black Racist Whackjob "Rev" Wright's "Cathedral of Hate" !!!

Obamadinejad's election to the Presidency of the United States of America ????

I blame the American people.


----------



## gautama (Dec 18, 2010)

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> ...



Righteous,

"Iggy". 

The cutesy for "Ignore list".


----------



## Toro (Dec 18, 2010)

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> LOL huh?  Dude I got no one on iggy, what are you talkin bout?



You will often ask that question after reading one of gaytrauma's posts.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Dec 18, 2010)

gautama said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Check snopes, you will find this isn't true
> ...



Wow, I thought you put me on your ignore list?

You promised that you would do that.

So not only are you an arrogant asshole.  You're gullible enough to think a chain email is factual, and a liar.

Color me shocked.


----------



## gautama (Dec 18, 2010)

My post about Australian Prime Minister John Howard's remarks regarding "Muslims out of Australia " is fraught with misinterpretations.

I originally got the article from a normally reliable friend who himself was not aware of the fact that John Howard's remarks although true were essentially pre-empted and/or shared  by Kevin Rudd, later attributed to the Present Australian Prime Minister Julia Gillard.

In checking Snopes to verify that my friend was accurate, I realized that these remarks, though essentially true, according to Snopes, were floating around since 2005.

Belatedly, in trying to get to the bottom of this, I did the following:

I GOOGLED: snopes julia gillard muslims.

After I GOOGLED these four words above, I got the Snopes article entitled: "MUSLIMS OUT OF AUSTRALIA".

The conclusion of the Snopes article is that it is a "Mixture of Correct and Incorrect Attributions".

The verbiage in the E-Mail that was sent out was originally sent out in the year 2005 on the internet. IT IS NOW ATTRIBUTED TO JULIA GILLARD, THE NEW AUSTRALIAN PRIME MINISTER !!!

I repeat, Snopes does not allow reprints of its material.  But you can follow my directions and read in Snopes what follows for yourself:

SCROLL DOWN in this article to the last two paragraphs:

It will state that: The individual statements attributed to Australian Government officials are (caps mine) ESSENTIALLY ACCURATE.

Blah, blah, blah.......(and, I quote Snopes): "Subsequent versions of this this item have been altered to replace the names of out-of-office politicians with their modern counterparts, e.g., Kevin Rudd by John Howard, Julia Gillard for Kevin Rudd (caps mine) THEREBY ATTRIBUTING WORDS AND THOUGHTS TO PEOPLE WHO DID NOT EXPRESS THEM.

This was last updated on 9 December, 2010.


----------



## gautama (Dec 18, 2010)

Two Thumbs said:


> Check snopes, you will find this isn't true



TwoThumbs Up his Arse is *WRONG* as usual.

Snopes states that the rhetoric involved is "ESSENTIALLY ACCURATE" ....... but is attributed to later politicians.

Please see my previous post on this matter.


----------



## gautama (Dec 18, 2010)

Toro said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL huh?  Dude I got no one on iggy, what are you talkin bout?
> ...



Ah Yesssssss.....

The usual puke from ToroShit, the Obamarrhoidal LIbTURD stooge venting his anger because he and his EXPOSED MONUMENTAL FRAUD/MESSIAH, the Stone Cold *MARXIST* Obamadinejad are being routinely annihilated by me.


----------



## rdean (Dec 19, 2010)

And the right wingers screamed, "WE ARE NOT RACISTS!"

Everyone else looked around to see who they were talking to.  Then we realized, they were only talking to each other.  The 90% of the Republican Party that's in denial.


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1 (Dec 19, 2010)

gautama said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> > gautama said:
> ...



I know.  Like I said I got no one on iggy.


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1 (Dec 19, 2010)

rdean said:


> And the right wingers screamed, "WE ARE NOT RACISTS!"
> 
> Everyone else looked around to see who they were talking to.  Then we realized, they were only talking to each other.  The 90% of the Republican Party that's in denial.





Good one!


----------



## gautama (Dec 19, 2010)

rdean said:


> And the right wingers screamed, "WE ARE NOT RACISTS!"
> 
> Everyone else looked around to see who they were talking to.  Then we realized, they were only talking to each other.  The 90% of the Republican Party that's in denial.



Isn't this the PERFECT EXAMPLE of the OBAMARRHOIDAL LibTURD *RDEANIE-WEENIE* THE  PRE-EMINENTLY NOTORIOUS LIEberrhoid STOOGE on USMB  to come out with this OUTRAGEOUS COMMENT who calls RATIONAL PEOPLE defending their country *RACISTS* because they are protecting themselves from experiencing the tumult exhibited with almost DAILY examples of MUSLIMS (not only those RADICAL MUSLIMS) yowling and howling for SPECIAL PRIVILEGES and changes in laws pre-existent to their arrival in countries THROUGHOUT THE WORLD !!!!!!

It is just MONUMENTAL COMMON SENSE to protect the country from the INCURSION of Muslims into one's country knowing their proclivities for trouble, but *ESPECIALLY TO TARGET* THE KNOWN RADICAL ISLAMOFASCIST SWINE WHO *ARE ALREADY EXHIBITING THEIR HOSTILITY AND DISREGARD FOR THE LAWS OF THE COUNTRIES THEY ARE RESIDING IN !!!!*

These arseholes want the HOST COUNTRY to accede and adapt to THEIR conceptions of an acceptable country rather than to adapt and respect the laws and customs of the country that was generous enough to permit their presence on the Host Country's soil...........and GUESS WHAT ?!?!?!?

*THIS OUTRAGEOUS OBAMARRHOIDAL LIBERRHOID, RDEANIE-WEENIE RAILS AGAINST US.....CALLING US "RACISTS" FOR NOT BEING ACQUIESCENT SPINELESS SHEEP JOYOUSLY WELCOMING THE MUSLIM SWINE WHO ARE DEFECATING ON US ALREADY BY BEING AT WAR WITH US IN IRAQ AND AFGHANISTAN......AND CALLING US THE "GREAT SATAN"...... and our ONLY ally in the Mid East, ISRAEL...."LITTLE SATAN" !!!! *

*WE HAVE OBAMARRHOIDAL LIBTURD SUPER-ARSEHOLES LIKE RDEANIE-WEENIE WHO WANT TO CHANGE OUR LAWS AND OUR CULTURE TO ACCOMODATE THESE HOSTILE ISLAMOFASCIST FREAKS WHO OVERWHELMINGLY APPROVE.....NAY!!!!.....CELEBRATE 9/11 AND DEMAND.....I REPEAT ......DEMAND TO BUILD A VICTORY MOSQUE NEARBY TO OUR HALLOWED GROUND,  CELEBRATING THEIR VILE ATROCITY.......USING OUR CONSTITUTION TO LEGALLY ACCOMPLISH THIS GOAL, BUT TRAMPLING ON OUR OBVIOUS SENSITIVITIES TO DO IT !!!!*


----------



## editec (Dec 19, 2010)

gautama said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > And the right wingers screamed, "WE ARE NOT RACISTS!"
> ...


 
Oh don't hold back like that, *gautama*, why not tell us how you really feel about this subject?

And more emboldening and ALL CAPS might help us to understand your POV, too.


----------



## Toro (Dec 19, 2010)

gautama said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> ...



Oh, yeah, it's _me_ who's angry. 

And you're perfectly sane.

lol


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 19, 2010)

The World needs a leader like ....... 


Betty White?


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 19, 2010)

I read on snopes.com that gautama secretly likes to perform analingus on muslim men.

I cannot corroborate this, however his obsession with "-RRHOIDAL", "-RRHOIDS", and "-TURDS" leads me to the conclusion that he is very familiar with that region of the body.


----------



## rdean (Dec 19, 2010)

gautama said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > And the right wingers screamed, "WE ARE NOT RACISTS!"
> ...



Hey, this is *YOUR QUOTE* Buttsniffer.  Where does it mention "Muslims"?  And speaking of vile, well, we let you *SPEAK* for yourself.  I'm not sure you're a "racist".  I think they might have higher standards.

As to Obamadinejad, his background should have been a clear cut sign as to whom we were getting. Obami Salami's mother and grandfather were off the wall Commies. His absconding daddy was a falling down drunk, and a Commie. His murderous cousin Raila ODINGA is known as the "AFRICAN STALIN", the ruler of the "Orange Democratic Party of Kenya" murdered thousands. Obama was photo-oped at Odinga's rallies, hand in hand, smiling with that monster. And later, at their Commie Family Gathering shortly before the Presidential Elections.

Obamadinejad was the "Community Organizer", employee of the Criminal Enterprise ACORN. He was a close associate and friend of the UNREPENTANT, HOMICIDAL, MANIACAL COMMIE/TERRORIST Bill Ayers......from Ayers' home Obama kicked off his Senatorial campaign.

As if all that wasn't enough to show what we Americans were to expect from the AGENDA of this SUPER FLAWED FREAK, we had the nationally advertised fact that Obami Salami had a TWENTY YEAR TENURE in the Black Racist Whackjob "Rev" Wright's "Cathedral of Hate" !!!


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1 (Dec 19, 2010)

The world needs a leader like ME.....shiiiit.


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 19, 2010)

How I wish they would move to austrailia if they like it better than the US constitution.


----------



## gautama (Dec 19, 2010)

Toro said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



ToroShit,

You're being fucking ridiculous.

I am against Muslims *DEFECATING* on America......and DEMANDING that we change our laws and culture to accomodate them.

YOU......and Obamarrhoidal LibTURD stooges like you ....are for it.

And, you're implying that *I* am the one that's insane ????


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 19, 2010)

Why do you hate the US constitution?


----------



## gautama (Dec 19, 2010)

rdean said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



RDeanie-weenie,

The whole issue is about the fucking muslims so don't try to disingenuously weasle out of it, you pathetic piece of shit !

As to my statements......EVERY ONE OF THEM IS A *FACT !!!!*

They are *FACTS* confirmed by Obamadinejad in his own books, nation wide TV, or as HISTORICAL FACT that can be easily verified by Wikipedia, Snopes, etc.


----------



## gautama (Dec 19, 2010)

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> ...



Sorry, I misunderstood the list of Obamarrhoidal arseholes you give in your signature statement.


----------



## gautama (Dec 19, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> I read on snopes.com that gautama secretly likes to perform analingus on muslim men.
> 
> I cannot corroborate this, however his obsession with "-RRHOIDAL", "-RRHOIDS", and "-TURDS" leads me to the conclusion that he is very familiar with that region of the body.



ToxiPoxi, 

You are a certified Obamarrhoidal LibTURD Piece of Shit. As such the puke that emanates from you is given the credibility it deserves.

Furthermore, your assertion about me is illogical.......LOGIC,  rational thought, which is not what Obamarrhoidal Fucktards are noted for anyway.

Obviously, I hate the fucking anti-American Muslims whose side you, and the other Obamarrhoidal LIEberrhoids stooges, invariably support.

That fact is enough to prove that it is YOU, and YOU other Obamarrhoidal Shitheads are the ones that lick Muslim arse......and probably their Camels' arses as well.


----------



## britishbulldog (Dec 19, 2010)

If Obama were prepared to attack Israel, he may be able to win some international respect.

Otherwise, he is a useless turd.

Rule Britannia.


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 19, 2010)

gautama said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > I read on snopes.com that gautama secretly likes to perform analingus on muslim men.
> ...



I also had anti-American muslims.  Do you have any proof otherwise?

In fact, do you have any proof that anyone here supports anti-American muslims?


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1 (Dec 19, 2010)

gautama said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> > gautama said:
> ...



Yea, they're a bunch of adjectives in said siggy that I've pwned in debate.

Don't worry bout it.......


----------



## gautama (Dec 19, 2010)

britishbulldog said:


> If Obama were prepared to attack Israel, he may be able to win some international respect.
> 
> Otherwise, he is a useless turd.
> 
> Rule Britannia.



BritishBulldog,

*SPOT ON BRO !!!!*


----------



## gautama (Dec 19, 2010)

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> ...



Righteous,

I am definitely not worried about it.

I simply want to commend you for your good work whenever you expose those pieces of shit.


----------



## gautama (Dec 19, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...



Toxi-Poxi,

Unless you are braindead, which most if not all Obamarrhoidal LibTURDS are .......... there is INESCAPABLE evidence, all around you, that the OVERWHELMING MAJORITY of the American Muslims with Mid East origins.....and, the Mid East Muslims ..... are either complicit in celebrating 9/11, or at the very least, APPROVE of same, as evidenced by their stunning silence instead of vociferously condemning their Islamofascist colleagues.

As for MuslimArseLicking arseholes like you, it is obvious that you'd suck as many Muslim dicks (and those of their camels) whether these Muslims were Islamofascists, or their stooges.


----------



## gautama (Dec 19, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...



Toxi-Poxi,

I must commend you for your honesty in admitting that you perform analingus on muslim men......I refer you to your own opening statement in your post: "I also had anti-American muslims."

As to your next sentence/question: "Do you have any proof otherwise?"

I don't have any proof that you do *not* perform analingus on muslim men.

As a matter of fact, I am convinced that you also perform analingus on the camels belonging to these muslim men ...... probably as a bonus.


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1 (Dec 19, 2010)

gautama said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> > gautama said:
> ...



Yea thanks...........


----------



## Toro (Dec 19, 2010)

gautama said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > gautama said:
> ...



gaytrauma

I am against Muslims or any other foreigner changing our laws and cultures to accommodate them.  I'm just not some ranting lunatic racist full of hate, like you.


----------



## gautama (Dec 19, 2010)

Toro said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Toroshit,

You just gave one of the many "double-speak" utterances Obamarrhoidal shitheads are famous for: accept and deny the same fact whilst insulting your opponent.

Obviously, you are studying under St. Pelosi, and Messiah Obamadinejad.

Congratulations, Toroshit.


----------



## Toro (Dec 19, 2010)

gautama said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > gautama said:
> ...



You know gaytrauma, there have been great pharmacological advancements over the past few decades to help you with your conditions.  You might want to check them out.


----------



## gautama (Dec 19, 2010)

Toro said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Toroshit,

Everytime you get annihilated.....it's the same tiresome "get meds" type of a response.

Boring......

But then, what the hell can one expect from a braindead piece of shit ...... ummmm,  that's not even a question.


----------



## Toro (Dec 20, 2010)

gautama said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > gautama said:
> ...



Actually, I've never used "get meds" with you.  I've merely noted in the past that you're crazy.

But really, you should.


----------



## gautama (Dec 20, 2010)

Toro said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Toroshit,

You're a liar.

And, of course, that isn't surprising because you are a typical Obamarrhoidal LibTURD.

"You're crazy" is a "get meds" type of a response. 

When a person loses an argument, the "get meds", "you're crazy" etc., response is a meaningless response simply indicating that the person uttering this crap is a non-creative, braindead piece of shit.

I'm thru helping you. You're boring.

That doesn't mean that I'll never respond to a boring arsehole like you again. It's just that it is unlikely.


----------

